# Facebook



## Smitty37 (Feb 1, 2012)

With Facebook in the news because it is going public and the kid that started it is about to become one of the worlds richest folks maybe it's worth a conversation.

This wasn't my idea another member suggested it in another thread... but what is your opinion of Facebook?

I personally am not using it or twitter or any other similar service - no particular reason I just don't like that sort of thing.  My wife uses Facebook and seems to enjoy playing scrabble there.  I don't think she does much communicating other than that though.


----------



## keithlong (Feb 1, 2012)

It is a nice way to keep up with friends and family.


----------



## OldGrumpy (Feb 1, 2012)

I love Facebook.  Caught up with lots of old friends and classmates.  Also, good vehicle for keeping up with family members you do not see every day.I am an admitted FB Junkie.


----------



## BSea (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm a member, and use if very consistently.  I log on about once every other month.:wink:  The only reason I even joined is because of some other programs that give enhancements through facebook.  I even use another e-mail address for it so my regular e-mail isn't clogged up with facebook notices.


----------



## sumterdad (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't use it.  Don't want to use it.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Feb 1, 2012)

I do  not use it all that much (I used to play alot of a game called Mahjong) but if you have moved away or others have moved away, it is a great place to find old friends or classmates.


----------



## Justturnin (Feb 1, 2012)

I have an Acct.  I have heard horror stories about folks not getting jobs and such because of BS posted so I stear clear for the most part.  I log in every couple of months and see what my daughter is doing and posting but that it.  Been thinking about one for my pens though.......some folks have had good luck with it.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

Facebook is about to lose a bunch of its current members. They are forcing a new format on people and the format is difficult to navigate. When they force the switch in the next couple weeks, I'll be gone.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm on facebook although I never use it.  99% of the content is crap IMO!

On the flip side my wife uses it to keep updated with her friend in Hong Kong.

AK


----------



## Justturnin (Feb 1, 2012)

Russianwolf said:


> Facebook is about to lose a bunch of its current members. They are forcing a new format on people and the format is difficult to navigate. When they force the switch in the next couple weeks, I'll be gone.


 

EverytimeI log in it is different.  It is turning into a myspace, and we see where they are today.  Now that they are going public they have to follow the money and Tweens & Teens are where the money is for this type of site.  It used to be a nice Professional site but once everyone migrated from Myspace to Facebook it has gone way down hill.


----------



## phillywood (Feb 1, 2012)

It think this was a way after the 911 to control and know what people are doing at all times. When they passed the law of eavesdropping and they got resisted by people that it was unconstitutional they had to come up with a way to control what people doing on day to day basis. By creating this tool you go on there and on your own will spill out everything that there is about your day to day life. Now, no one can tell that oh, well you guys are eavesdropping on me. Not just many years ago there were nothing like this around, and you woke up and went about your bus. as usual, and if you wanted to keep up with your friends then you picked up the phone and called them or wrote to them. Now, everything is on line and there are no privacy about anything anymore. also, as the result of face book and tweeter (specially) folks are on the comp or cell phones more than they should and not paying attention to others even when they are driving and it has created more severe accidents than before. On the other hands I think it has taken away from family gathering times and interactions, since now everyone is on a cell phone tweeting or on the face book.
The other thing to consider is that before the TV went digital they had no way of knowing who was watching what and now you are controlled by a box that they have control of and can tell exactly what you watch and what you like since it reports your TV station surfing at all items. So, again more control of human lives. 

Please, note that this is my opinion and it may not suite your thought so don't go attacking.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 1, 2012)

I use it-also not happy that they keep changing the formatting BUT  it is a great place to showcase and sell your pens!!  I have gotten many custom orders, increased my visiibility and networking!  I also have an etsy site that, when I list a pen, I can "share" on FB. It has been a very positive experience for me overall!!


----------



## phillywood (Feb 1, 2012)

keithlong said:


> It is a nice way to keep up with friends and family.


 
Keith provided that your freinds signed up with their real name otherwise how would you know their handle is to search for them?


----------



## phillywood (Feb 1, 2012)

Pioneerpens said:


> I use it-also not happy that they keep changing the formatting BUT it is a great place to showcase and sell your pens!! I have gotten many custom orders, increased my visiibility and networking! I also have an etsy site that, when I list a pen, I can "share" on FB. It has been a very positive experience for me overall!!


 
Jennifer, I agree if it was only used for that kind of purpose, but you know people put more info. about their lives and thoughts that they should and gets them in trouble once it is on line then you can not take it back.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 1, 2012)

Phillip-that's true-but there are a great many that enjoy using it for good and not evil . You can also have a personal page as well as a page for you business and have it solely for your pens etc.  I have both and for me it works well!  It's no different Han anywhere else as farad having " spoilers" out there- but you can block them too


----------



## Simplex (Feb 1, 2012)

I have an account but I really don't participate all that often.  Mainly I just see what friends are up to.  I'd be perfectly fine without it.


----------



## titan2 (Feb 1, 2012)

I work on/with computers every day.........have no need/want to spend more time on them via 'Facebook', 'Twitter' or any other social networking site!

Want to know what's going on in my life?  Drop me a line, pick up the phone or come on over!  Visit a spell, take a load off.....enjoy each other's company!

I like to keep my private life, just that......'Private'!



Barney


----------



## DonPalese (Feb 1, 2012)

Security is a big problem .. If you put personal stuff out there it automatically become public ..


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have it! I primarily use it for posting some of my new work before it shows up on IAP!~ and to keep up with family and friends, but i dont post like some people do where they give everyone a blow by blow account of their daily life.


----------



## Longfellow (Feb 1, 2012)

I am on it and aside from the daily changing of things it has been helpful. I have located long lost friends and keep in touch with distant relatives and friends. It is a great place for me to post my political and social comments. They even have a pen turning group that has almost no restrictions, unlike IAP.


----------



## sbell111 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have been known to call facebook 'the devil', but mostly I don't feel that way.  Facebook doesn't actually cause problems.  Bad behavior by some people causes problems.  The fact that some of this bad behavior happens on facebook is ancillary.

For isntance, some people have lost jobs or been denied a job due to junk that they posted on facebook.  Those people should have either locked down their account better or not posted the harmful bits.

Some people have 'connected' with people through facebook and ended up having an affair.  Facebook didn't cause this problem.  Those people were just cheaters.

I use facebook.  I find it useful to share things with my family such as pics of our kids.  I am certainly not a heavy user of FB as I don't have much time in my life and don't really typically have much to say about myself.



Russianwolf said:


> Facebook is about to lose a bunch of its current members. They are forcing a new format on people and the format is difficult to navigate. When they force the switch in the next couple weeks, I'll be gone.


I felt the same way as you do, based solely on the complaints that I've read about it.  This morning, however, I got curoious and took a look around.  I kind of like it.  In fact, I liked it so much that I just switched to it.

It took me a few minutes to drop down the timeline and 'hide' things that I didn't want on it.  These were old posts that weren't really interesting or important.  What I was left with was the history of my life for the last few years including loads of pictures of the kids all laid out on the timeline so you can quickly skim through them and watch them grow.  Awesome.  There's also pics from trips that we took a few years ago, but only posted to facebook last year.  I'm going to have to take a moment to track down the dates of those trips so I can change the dates so they fall correctly on the timeline.  The ability is a very nice feature, in my opinion.

The thing about timeline is that it's just a change in how other people will view your page.  It's a really nice change, in my opinion.  No changes were made to the newsfeed.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

news flash

I peed.

resume your regular programming.

:tongue:


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't use it. If I want to communicate with someone I call them  or send them an email.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Feb 1, 2012)

Really Phillip there is very little difference between participating on Facebook and participating here. There's just the matter of deciding how much you want to share with the world and which website you want to share it on. I personally don't share silly little day-to-day details on my life and am not worried about ANY of the things that I do happen to share.

I do feel you are being a little on the paranoid side with your first post... If someone is doing something serious enough that the government is going to want to keep an eye on said person, then that person almost certainly won't be posting that activity on Facebook. I dunno...


----------



## sbell111 (Feb 1, 2012)

phillywood said:


> It think this was a way after the 911 to control and know what people are doing at all times. When they passed the law of eavesdropping and they got resisted by people that it was unconstitutional they had to come up with a way to control what people doing on day to day basis. By creating this tool you go on there and on your own will spill out everything that there is about your day to day life. Now, no one can tell that oh, well you guys are eavesdropping on me. Not just many years ago there were nothing like this around, and you woke up and went about your bus. as usual, and if you wanted to keep up with your friends then you picked up the phone and called them or wrote to them. Now, everything is on line and there are no privacy about anything anymore. also, as the result of face book and tweeter (specially) folks are on the comp or cell phones more than they should and not paying attention to others even when they are driving and it has created more severe accidents than before. On the other hands I think it has taken away from family gathering times and interactions, since now everyone is on a cell phone tweeting or on the face book.
> The other thing to consider is that before the TV went digital they had no way of knowing who was watching what and now you are controlled by a box that they have control of and can tell exactly what you watch and what you like since it reports your TV station surfing at all items. So, again more control of human lives.
> 
> Please, note that this is my opinion and it may not suite your thought so don't go attacking.


I'm not following.  

I am in control of who views my facebook page and what I post to it.  How is my right to privacy being violated?

Similarly, my home has three TVs, each with a TiVo box that is constantly recording two channels regardless of whether the TV is turned on or I have any interest in the program being recorded.  How is my life being controlled?



DonPalese said:


> Security is a big problem .. If you put personal stuff out there it automatically become public ..


How does it become public?  You have control of who views your page and what they are allowed to see.  It seems to me that it's actually somewhat less public than if you were to email the same message to those same friends.

Of course, if someone chooses to not take advantage of the privacy settings and post something that he/she ought not to, that's a flaw in that person, not facebook.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 1, 2012)

I have an account and have re connected with a few friends because of it. I don't post much but do enjoy browsing.


----------



## 76winger (Feb 1, 2012)

I use Facebook quite a bit for a couple of reasons. 

One to connect with friends, family and long out of touch classmates. Generally, for those that don't use it, every time someone posts a status update or uploads a photo, all your "friends" is Facebook get to see it. This often extends to friends of friends, but that deeper than I intend to go with this reply.

The other reason is, I was able to set up a separate "fan" page for my woodworking/penturning in order to post separate updates and relevant topics to that page.  People can "like" that page to see updates or not as they see fit. It's been a nice simple way for free advertisement, and provides links to the sites where I sell my pens. 

So it's not a bad thing, and everything's free. I tied my account to a little-used Hotmail account, so I don't get any email spam coming from Facebook as well.

What I DON'T do is waste my time playing games on it. And in order to see the real updates of my friends and such that I want to see, I use an option to block every game update or invitation that comes my way. So in the end I just spend a short amount of time checking on friends updates every day, maybe posting something for myself, then I jump over here to I.A.P. forums to see what's going on! :biggrin:


----------



## sbell111 (Feb 1, 2012)

76winger said:


> I use Facebook quite a bit for a couple of reasons.
> 
> One to connect with friends, family and long out of touch classmates. Generally, for those that don't use it, every time someone posts a status update or uploads a photo, all your "friends" is Facebook get to see it. This often extends to friends of friends, but that deeper than I intend to go with this reply.


You can adjust your settings to keep 'friends of friends' from getting your updates.


----------



## Haynie (Feb 1, 2012)

I never saw a need for it.  I am not social in real life why would I fake it in a virtual life.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 1, 2012)

I found it creepy - and I don't care if my friends are eating a sandwich or petting their cat.  

I've deleted my account...I don't feel the need to collect 'friends' who I don't really speak with anymore, or "Like" (which is now a Verb, apparently) a company just to have access to their sales...

Not my cup of tea at all!


----------



## phillywood (Feb 1, 2012)

SCR0LL3R said:


> Really Phillip there is very little difference between participating on Facebook and participating here. There's just the matter of deciding how much you want to share with the world and which website you want to share it on. I personally don't share silly little day-to-day details on my life and am not worried about ANY of the things that I do happen to share.
> 
> I do feel you are being a little on the paranoid side with your first post... If someone is doing something serious enough that the government is going to want to keep an eye on said person, then that person almost certainly won't be posting that activity on Facebook. I dunno...


 
Paranoide I am not, I have seen the world become from total freedom to what it is now. There used to be that you shook hand with people and did bus. with them and went to work W/O anyone checking on you every second. There used to be more one on one contact between people and interaction. Also, people wrote to each other that showed some love and caring (that's why you came here for pen making to make a writing instrument to encourage people to write again).  Now it's all this. I am all for finding friends and keep up with old lost friends, but other aspects of it that some users have turned it too I am not in agreement. Look at twitter, why should you care if a guy (in a commercial tweets about eating pancake) and then brags about how many "like" hits he gets, or who went where and what they are doing. Look at what is doing to our kids that their social skills are going down the tubes.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 1, 2012)

FaceBook is the perfect place for those without social lives to post what they are not doing.

1:41 pm - Lonely Loser checked in at the work cafeteria .

1:59 pm - Lonely Loses checked in at the public toilet at XYZ building.  Click here to "like".

After work he plans to grow some imiginary vegestables and care for some virtual fish!

Geez dude, read a book!


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Feb 1, 2012)

Phillip: I hope you don't mind my feedback on your comments. I just feel so differently about it all...

 My response to your interaction issue is that the same can be said about  every technological advancement that ultimately leads to less direct  interaction. From radio to telephone, to TV (and all the advancements therein), cell  phones, computers/internet in general, and any type of social  interaction that now takes place on computers (including forums). Are  these all hurting us as a species? These are all generally great advancements as far as I am concerned.

As for the "big brother is watching" issue... . I really think the  government has bigger priorities than monitoring the hundred million  daily posts on Facebook. I don't think terrorists are making any plans on there.

After saying all of this, I just want to add that although I have a Facebook account, I almost never post a status update and only check once every day or two. This is because I agree with not caring how many pancakes so-and-so ate, etc... Many people share a lot more than I can be bothered with knowing but I still feel that Facebook is a pretty good thing.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Feb 1, 2012)

I use facebook every once in awhile.  Mostly to post pens and new ideas I'm cooking up/see what others are making.  Most of my friends on facebook are other woodworkers.  I dont post much other than my pens.  I comment on others work.

I dont play the games and such, but my wife plays a couple under my account.  

I've never been worried about the privacy issue.  I'm never doing anything to be concerned about so worry about meaningless who's watchin who stuff.  If big brother wants to watch you....... he's gonna watch whether you have a facebook account or any other website account.  If I knew he was watching I'd invite them in for coffee and maybe a sammich...

Phillywood.... as far as the social skills of kids.  That all falls onto parents.  Period !  Not schools/websites/ect ect ect.  Parents fail their kids more than any other entity in their lives.  Blaming a website for the lack of social skills of kids is just another parent making an excuse as to whats wrong with their kids...


----------



## phillywood (Feb 1, 2012)

SCR0LL3R said:


> Phillip: I hope you don't mind my feedback on your comments. I just feel so differently about it all...
> 
> My response to your interaction issue is that the same can be said about every technological advancement that ultimately leads to less direct interaction. From radio to telephone, to TV (and all the advancements therein), cell phones, computers/internet in general, and any type of social interaction that now takes place on computers (including forums). Are these all hurting us as a species? These are all generally great advancements as far as I am concerned.
> 
> ...


 
Keith, I don't mind it at all. I am an open minded person. I am not against technological advancement. I can appreciate them and you can tell I am now using it to make this comment. It's just how it got to this point that we have gotten so involved with it is beyond me. 
Don't get me wrong I have made some great friends here that I would have never met them has it not been for the technology. Just what us the consumers have done with some of technology amazes me. 
The guy who invented the face book was a drop off out of Harvard and now we the consumers made him one of the top 11 richest in the world.


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 1, 2012)

Like many others I think it's a waste of time!

My daughter convinced me to join a few years ago so we could see what each other was doing. That lasted for three or four days and I got tired of having her write on my board when she took the kids to soccer or went to the hairdresser AND I was expected to let her know what I was doing every fifteen minutes.  She kept tabs on facebook through her cell phone data plan, no wonder her cell phone bill was over $250 a month!

 It also didn't take long to see my email account filling up with emails from TOTAL STRANGERS wanting to be FRIENDS becuase someone they knew had an uncle who had a friend who knew someone I knew..........totally useless nonsense as if having 28,312 friends meant something.

Then there was the phase last year or year before last when almost everyone on IAP wanted to be friends on facebook... even those who wouldn't speak a kind word to me here were emailing friend requests, and they all had sites full of pens they wanted to sell.

Nope, not my cup of tea!


----------



## skiprat (Feb 1, 2012)

I also got persuaded to join and even said hello once or twice, but in all honesty I think those sites are best left to teenage girls. 

When I get a periodical 'friends' request emailed to me, I simply just press the 'accept' button so I don't offend anyone. I don't visit FB anymore.

However, I do have one particular fool that is a member here that hates my guts so much he even said he hoped we would meet one day, so he could sort me out. :rotfl: I haven't 'accepted ' his several friends requests


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Feb 1, 2012)

Facebook has generated over $1000 in revenue since I started my page.  I also have been helping multiple newbs with their turning issues through the social networking site.  

I like it!!

Anyone want to be my friend?!


----------



## lorbay (Feb 1, 2012)

Never joined and don't think I will, my wife is on there all the time and when I call her on it see says what about you and the IAP???????????


----------



## lorbay (Feb 1, 2012)

Donovan's Corner said:


> Facebook has generated over $1000 in revenue since I started my page.  I also have been helping multiple newbs with their turning issues through the social networking site.
> 
> I like it!!
> 
> Anyone want to be my friend?!



NO.:biggrin:
Lin.


----------



## 76winger (Feb 1, 2012)

sbell111 said:


> 76winger said:
> 
> 
> > I use Facebook quite a bit for a couple of reasons.
> ...



Yes, if you wish to. :wink:


----------



## 76winger (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh, while we're chatting about Facebook, check out this InfoWorld article about a Facebook IPO. If there's any truth to it the whole thing's gonna change drastically, even from the upcoming Feb. 5 changes (already seems pretty permanent to me). 

Linky: The Facebook IPO: Zuck's letter to investors | Cringely - InfoWorld


----------



## leestoresund (Feb 1, 2012)

All of what is said is true.
I started a page for my high school class ('62) and we are using it to get everyone together for our 50th reunion.

When I have a criminal case I search it for other parties. I've found enough info at various times to get three of my clients acquitted. (Girls tend to lie about sex and age and guys do get caught up in that.)

Oops. Gotta walk the dog. TTFN.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 1, 2012)

DonPalese said:


> Security is a big problem .. If you put personal stuff out there it automatically become public ..


 

There are a lot of security measures that people do not take advantage of.  This is unfortunate because some don't always realize what does become "public" - but if you know how to block your info it does not become public the minute you type something to your page and is only available to those you have made it available to.  I have also found that things can be removed if they are put on and shouldn't be so that takes some of the worry away.  Probably the most annoying thing to me, as many others have said, is that they change the format a little too frequently and for me that is where the security issues are.  If you aren't aware of them when a format change takes place then you could be making something public that you previously had private and that would be a concern.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 1, 2012)

76winger said:


> I use Facebook quite a bit for a couple of reasons.
> 
> One to connect with friends, family and long out of touch classmates. Generally, for those that don't use it, every time someone posts a status update or uploads a photo, all your "friends" is Facebook get to see it. This often extends to friends of friends, but that deeper than I intend to go with this reply.
> 
> ...


 
HALLELUJA.   I even post a reminder to my friends once in a while that I don't ever accept (or in general even see these) so please save yourselves the hurt of feeling ignored and don't send them :wink:.


----------



## 76winger (Feb 1, 2012)

IPD_Mrs said:


> 76winger said:
> 
> 
> > I use Facebook quite a bit for a couple of reasons.
> ...



Sounds *like* we're on the *PAGE* Linda (of course no pun intented...:wink.

The email setup really doesn't affect the business page. If I were contacted through that via the email, I'd still get it through to my smartphone and  Windows Live Mail on my PC. 

I've not yet elected for paid advertising but could in the future if I determine it could benefit me. 

And yes on the security settings, I'm aware of them and choose not to clamp mine down too tight. Choosing instead to just not say anything on there I wouldn't want repeated. A lot of people aren't aware of those settings, and even more aren't even aware how easy it is for people to see what you've said on FB. It's really just like speaking in public: If you don't want it repeated for whatever reason, then it's best to not say it!


----------



## Rick P (Feb 1, 2012)

I just wanted to say as a stay at home dad that doesn't have anyone close enough to visit regularly Face book is a god send! I am in touch with freinds both past and current and we actually do have at least as good of conversations as we would over the phone. Without Face book I would go weeks without a conversation that involved anything more meaningful than could batman kick spider mans ass.

 Fact is I have several friends in the bush that I would have to go months without talking to. With face book we can stay in touch and I dont need to worry about weather or not they froze or starved to death in the winter. More than once I have done the sled ride back to a friends to bring them food or them out to get a busted leg treated.


----------



## Joe Burns (Feb 1, 2012)

I use it daily to keep track of the kids and grand kids who are all out of state.  For that purpose its great.

Its a medium that is not understood very well and abused regularly.  Just make sure you don't post or say anything that you don't want in the public domain.

Joe


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all of the responses - this has been an interesting read.


----------



## 76winger (Feb 1, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> Thanks for all of the responses - this has been an interesting read.



I think so to. It sounds like Facebook a newer technology that many on here misunderstand and thus haven't even tried. 

Twitter is even more so, but very popular as well in its own way (and topic for yet another thread!).


----------



## intillzah (Feb 1, 2012)

I just read it far too much, But the status updates get old.


----------



## Florida Marine (Feb 2, 2012)

I've got HS friends, some fellow Marines and a few family members...  I glance at it once a day, but really don't use it all that much.

I have never "tweeted"...not even sure how to use it.

The irony is I am an "IT" Comm Officer and work at one of the geekiest places for a Marine of my grade.  I am somewhat of a Luddite at home from it I think.


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 2, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> I personally am not using it or twitter or any other similar service - no particular reason I just don't like that sort of thing.  My wife uses Facebook and seems to enjoy playing scrabble there.  I don't think she does much communicating other than that though.



I don't use any of them, as there are very few that I would want to contact. I don't feel the need nor do I have a need or use at this time for business use.

Wife is a Facebook Farmville Zombie/scrabble along with using it to catch up with daughter/son in law, and her outlaws in Fla. along with a limited number of friends.
:clown:


----------



## weasel1219 (Feb 2, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> With Facebook in the news because it is going public and the kid that started it is about to become one of the worlds richest folks maybe it's worth a conversation.
> 
> This wasn't my idea another member suggested it in another thread... but what is your opinion of Facebook?
> 
> I personally am not using it or twitter or any other similar service - no particular reason I just don't like that sort of thing.  My wife uses Facebook and seems to enjoy playing scrabble there.  I don't think she does much communicating other than that though.


Personally sometimes I think it over rated, but I have to be honest, posting my work on FB has generated a lot of my sales for my pens and it has provided a lot of feedback that has helped me out with my pen work.  Twitter is used just as another link to our webpage, etc.
So, it has generally become a necessary evil...


----------



## JohnGreco (Feb 2, 2012)

Last year about half of my customers were fans of my Facebook page. With it being the most visited site, it's MUCH easier for me to get a fan and put my content in their newsfeed to see than it is to keep trying to direct them to my website.


----------



## Rob73 (Feb 2, 2012)

I personally don't care to much for it to much. I think the interface is horrible, and their back end controls leave much to be desired, especially for business 'pages'. The only personal page I have is with google+ and I don't use it very often. 

However, for any business type site it's unwise not to have at minimum a facebook like button. Facebook is so engrained into the society that it's a must have for any website.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 2, 2012)

I think 'society' thinks facebook is this great thing but in actuality it sucks.  Most people I know or talk to don't like and/or use facebook, this seems to be the consensus here as well.  Once it goes public it'll become more about making money and advertising which will slowly turn people away.  Give it a couple of years and it to will fall like myspace.

AK


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 2, 2012)

OK, since it has been mentioned several times I just have to ask......  For all of you claiming that Facebook has gained you quite a few pen sales, why do you do it?
 
A while back when it was all the rage for everyone on IAP to start sharing their facebook accounts with each other, like most others I was inundated with "friend requests" via email.  When I accepted then opened my page all I saw were literally dozens upon dozens of ads where EVERYONE was peddling their pens and in some cases, that was ALL they were doing!
 
My initial thought was… HOW RUDE!  In the real world, I wouldn’t expect a friend or family member to visit my house then break out a case of pens and try to sell me one and I wouldn’t dream of taking advantage of any friendships by doing it to any of my friends either. 
 
SO, if facebook is all about bringing you together with all your friends and family, isn’t taking advantage of the connection by constantly peddling pens to them a bit tasteless, rude and over the edge or is that just how the times have changed these days… anything for a buck?  Personally, that was what turned me completely off facebook, everyone trying to make a dime…. From their friends and family!  

This is not directed at anyone in particular, so don't go overboard and take it as an attack, I'm just looking for some clarification if I'm missing something.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Friends*

I have a hard time thinking of hundreds of people I've never even heard of as being friends.  A cousin once invited me to join Facebook and told me how she had made 700 friends in just a couple of weeks.  I said ya know I probably haven't had 700 people that I would call friend in my entire life. Relatives maybe, but friends not a chance.


----------



## glycerine (Feb 2, 2012)

...what's facebook?


----------



## Gilrock (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't really like Facebook but I use it sometimes.  I'm very guarded about who I accept and what I say because at my job I know my page can be monitored to make sure I'm not disclosing information I shouldn't.  I actually closed my account for awhile but I got tired of not being able to see videos of my kids my wife was posting.  So now I like to have an account just to monitor what she is posting.  And Facebook is like cellphones...some people like me talk on the phone less than 5 minutes a day and others you almost never see them without the phone to their ear.  Sometimes I wish we'd go back to the days when no one carried phones.  Anyways although I do show pens on Facebook I don't peddle them...I like to show them there because unlike here my friends aren't looking to see if my blank perfectly matches my bushings.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 2, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> I have a hard time thinking of hundreds of people I've never even heard of as being friends. A cousin once invited me to join Facebook and told me how she had made 700 friends in just a couple of weeks. I said ya know I probably haven't had 700 people that I would call friend in my entire life. Relatives maybe, but friends not a chance.


That's one problem with facebook.  People think the number of friends they have is a status.  So if you only have 20, albeit good friends, you're the facebook equivilent of a loser.  Now if you have 1200 friends, 99% of which are people you'll never talk to or see in real life, then you're popular.

AK


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 2, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> OK, since it has been mentioned several times I just have to ask...... For all of you claiming that Facebook has gained you quite a few pen sales, why do you do it?
> 
> A while back when it was all the rage for everyone on IAP to start sharing their facebook accounts with each other, like most others I was inundated with "friend requests" via email. When I accepted then opened my page all I saw were literally dozens upon dozens of ads where EVERYONE was peddling their pens and in some cases, that was ALL they were doing!
> 
> ...


 
I think this is why it's good to have a personal page and a business page.  I agree that it is a bit annoying if you are a turner and all of the sudden your personal friends and family (I'm talking the close ones not the ones that you have never even met but number 1200 on your list folks) are seeing pen ads by others on YOUR page. Now - I have my security set pretty tight so I don't worry much about it and I do delete things that I find offensive as well.  We don't advertise our pens really - though we on rare occassion will show one off if pleased enough to do so because we have family out of state that like to see them here and there.  Our Indy-Pen-Dance page is a business page and the only way that people get to see it is if they follow it - which on FaceBook is done by the "like" button.  Of course they can search for it and visit it to see what is going on as well, but without the LIKE they won't get the notices etc.  So I don't feel bad about that, as it means folks have chosen to get those updates.  

Just my thoughts,
Linda


----------



## JohnGreco (Feb 2, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> OK, since it has been mentioned several times I just have to ask......  For all of you claiming that Facebook has gained you quite a few pen sales, why do you do it?
> 
> A while back when it was all the rage for everyone on IAP to start sharing their facebook accounts with each other, like most others I was inundated with "friend requests" via email.  When I accepted then opened my page all I saw were literally dozens upon dozens of ads where EVERYONE was peddling their pens and in some cases, that was ALL they were doing!
> 
> ...



There's a Personal Page (where you need Friend Requests to see what people are posting unless they have their posts set to Public) and Fan Pages. I use my Fan page to talk about my business, new items, sales, and general goings-on in my business world. Which is good- that's why people chose to become a Fan, because they want to hear those things (or they can stop liking my page at any time with no hard feelings).

My personal page is for my more personal content. I post there about my wife and kids and what's going on in life in general. As the sole proprietor for my business, sometimes 'my life' and 'my business' overlap and I'll mention things here or there about my business (like an interview people could read about me), but I keep the real 'peddling' of my goods to my fan page.

I've seen people use their personal page as if it were a business page. It's frowned upon and Facebook has suspended accounts for doing this (it's against their terms of use).

So you need to make the distinction between the 2 ways Facebook is meant to be used and, based on that, the 2 different types of information people are interested in hearing about from you.

My 2 cents


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 2, 2012)

JohnGreco said:


> .....
> *There's a Personal Page (where you need Friend Requests to see what people are posting unless they have their posts set to Public) and Fan Pages.* I use my Fan page to talk about my business, new items, sales, and general goings-on in my business world. Which is good- that's why people chose to become a Fan, because they want to hear those things (or they can stop liking my page at any time with no hard feelings).......


 Thanks for the explanation, I didn't kow there were different ways to set up your page(s), I don't think I ever got that involved to find out all the inner workings.  

Someone mentioned that it's almost a necessity to have your business website linked to facebook, tweets, beeps, burps, likes. etc.  I don't know about that because to those of us who don't use those things, having a page full of those little icons is just clutter.  I visit sites to buy things not to find out if the seller had almonds or raisins in their breakfast cereal.


----------



## LeeR (Feb 2, 2012)

glycerine said:


> ...what's facebook?


 
Now that's funny! I suppose you just lock yourself away in your shop? (That is what I try to do as aften as I can.) 


I have WAY too many things on my bucket list -- woodworking, home remodeling and re-landscaping, travel, reading. I do email because I have to, plus I browse this forum periodically, but I have not seen the need to dive into Facebook -- yet. I do not sell my pens or other wood creations, whatever items I make that are not kept are given away as gifts. I believe if my wife ever decides to join, she can do the Facebooking for both of us. Heck, I do not even have a smart phone. :wink:


----------



## sjhuse (Feb 2, 2012)

I like keeping up with friends on it, mostly use the chat part of it but can switch to skype if need.  I used to play the games but they are too addicting - now I look for pen ideas and information on this site.


----------



## jimmyheikes (Feb 2, 2012)

I was a member of Facebook for a short time. My wife opened someone's page some time ago and was infected with a worm. So I spent precious lathe time fixing the computer. *I will never go back*. Several of my friends have had identity theft problems.* I will never go back*. Too many people think I'm interested in every daily move they make. TOO MUCH INFORMATION.* I will never go back.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:*


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Hmmmmm*



jimmyheikes said:


> I was a member of Facebook for a short time. My wife opened someone's page some time ago and was infected with a worm. So I spent precious lathe time fixing the computer. *I will never go back*. Several of my friends have had identity theft problems.* I will never go back*. Too many people think I'm interested in every daily move they make. TOO MUCH INFORMATION.* I will never go back.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:*


 And I thought that was just a disease infecting "texters".


----------



## Toni (Feb 2, 2012)

I like facebook, been re-united with some old friends which has been great since I was gone for 4 years in New Zealand.  Plus I advertise my pens and get to talk to a few of you guys in chat.  As a whole I like it.


----------



## 76winger (Feb 2, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> jimmyheikes said:
> 
> 
> > I was a member of Facebook for a short time.
> ...



1. Is why I NEVER play games on FB. 
    This also the same reason not to open have the email that gets forwarded to the personal email account, too much chance of malware being attached. 

2. Is why I NEVER share or say anything on FB that I wouldn't share in public anyway. Even less on FB as I don't populate home address, phone #s, etc. 

3. Is easy to ignore by blocking all the game invites and clicking on 'home" and just scanning over the most recent entries, occasionally replying or liking something interesting, important or witty.  But not spending any great amount of time at it. After all, there's IAP forum threads to be read, and pens to make! :biggrin:


----------



## 76winger (Feb 2, 2012)

Toni said:


> I like facebook, been re-united with some old friends which has been great since I was gone for 4 years in New Zealand.  Plus I advertise my pens and get to talk to a few of you guys in chat.  As a whole I like it.



And I see a few nice new tubes from Toni, which is always worth looking though! :wink:


----------



## micah (Feb 2, 2012)

I sell a lot of pens thanks to facebook. My wife also uses it to network and do a lot of advertising for her shop.
I give facebook a lot of credit when it comes to the success of our business and my hobby. If you know how to work it, it can become a great tool. But you have to spend a little time there (but not as much as a lot of people do posting on forums...


----------



## sbell111 (Feb 3, 2012)

jimmyheikes said:


> I was a member of Facebook for a short time. My wife opened someone's page some time ago and was infected with a worm. So I spent precious lathe time fixing the computer. *I will never go back*.


I'm 99.273% certain that you cannot get a virus from merely looking at someone's facebook page.  Clicking a link that has been placed on a page could get you into trouble just like clicking a random link placed on this forum could.  


jimmyheikes said:


> Several of my friends have had identity theft problems.* I will never go back*.


I'm not understanding how someone could steal your identity just from your being on facebook.  Sure, anyone you 'friend' might have access to things like your name, hometown, and birthday, but that's not going to allow anyone to steal your identity.  It's more likely that those friends fell victim to some sort of phishing scam and freely gave away sensitive information.  People should know better.


jimmyheikes said:


> Too many people think I'm interested in every daily move they make. TOO MUCH INFORMATION.* I will never go back.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:*


I also hate it when people overshare.  Generally, I just tweak the settings so that person's updates don't automatically land on my wall.


----------



## Scratch (Feb 3, 2012)

I've sold quite a few Pens and Bottle stoppers off Face Book. Unfortunately living in an apt. now my Turning is on hold.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 3, 2012)

I use it to keep in touch with my Son in Boston, heck I've even found a few people  I haven't heard from in a long time !!


----------



## flippedcracker (May 22, 2012)

All of my business has come from facebook.


----------



## Jim Burr (May 22, 2012)

I love FB...keep in touchh with friends and have generated a fair amount of business front it.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 22, 2012)

I can't stand it - too much info, too much demand for time...

I am in the younger generation, but I don't buy into all the new technology and 'time wasters'


----------



## avbill (May 22, 2012)

at the close of the bell today Facebook was 9% DOWN.  i hope you did not buy into the stock!


----------



## 76winger (May 22, 2012)

As the Facebook stock price has gone, many predicted it would fall initially and it has. I would never have invested it in up front from the perspective of a "normal' per that sticks with mutual funds for the safety offered through diversified investments. If I was immensely wealthy (and the techie that I am) I might have invested a small portion in it, feeling certain the value would rise above the IPO in the not-to distant future. 

But will Facebook succeed in the long haul? I don't believe it will the way Microsoft and Google has, especially in its current form. And if it transforms into a profitable empire the way other Tech companies has, I'm certain it will be considerably different than the Facebook we know today. 

As a user of their current services, I like how I can follow and keep up with distant friends and relatives, and post updates on myself, including a lot of my work. 

As an every-day Joe investor. my money is in the hands of investments I know better and have more confidence in.


----------



## 76winger (May 22, 2012)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> I can't stand it - too much info, too much demand for time...
> 
> I am in the younger generation, but I don't buy into all the new technology and 'time wasters'



I agree with TMI and not buying into the time wasters, however I'm all for spending a "small" portions of time to toot my horn for the free advertisement it offers. 

And unfortunately, at 55, I don't think I qualify for the "younger generation" any more, even though I eat right and exercise to try and stay that way!


----------



## CatSmasher (May 22, 2012)

Not a fan.
People post too much drivel
"Waffles for breakfast, yum."
"Best day ever, i love my dog."
Yawn....


----------



## PenMan1 (May 23, 2012)

I just wish FacePlace would hurry up and go into the either next to My Space, Rubik's Cube and all of the other broken Hula Hoops. They way we can move along to "the next big thing" a little sooner.


----------



## leestoresund (May 23, 2012)

We are having our 50th high school reunion this year and it has been a great way for people to get in touch before then. I started a page just for our class.
On the other hand our subdivision has a page and it has become a place where the local wannabe's seem to think they are top dog.
Works both ways.

Lee


----------



## Rob73 (May 23, 2012)

I personally can't stand facebook, so I don't have a 'personal' page.  However, it's a must have as part of an online presence for a business. If one does not have a facebook page, at minimum there needs to be a 'facebook like' option on their website.  Not only does the majority of people use facebook and other social media but google monitors if your site/business is mentioned and uses this as a factor on how you are listed in the search engine.  

The new 'big' thing is 'Pinterest'.   Easy enough to find a plugin for the popular CMS programs to get this live on your sites.  Then 'pin' up all your pen images.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (May 23, 2012)

I think FB has gotten too big for it's own good.  Now that it is public there will be more emphasis put on making money which will inevitably hurt it.  You're going to be bombarded with ads, which is their primary revenue source.  The more annoyed you get the more likely you'll go elsewhere.  They admit their mistake of not having ads on mobile apps as this bypasses their revenue source.  I'd bet by the end of this year mobile apps will be hit with ads, stock holders will demand it.  I honestly don't see how this can survive even 10 more years.


----------



## edicehouse (May 23, 2012)

I like facebook.  I moved from NY to VA when I was about 12 and it was a way to find a bunch of people I knew up there.  It is like a relationship the first couple weeks it is fresh and exciting, then they are in the list of people you hardly do anything with.  

I hate facebook.  So much drama.  And it is not just from teen aged girls.  I really don't care how you and someone get together, a week later you are moving in together, a week later you are engaged and then the following week you have broken up, then you spend 3 months badmouthing that person.....


----------



## lorbay (May 23, 2012)

I am like you Leroy, my wife uses it it but not me.

Lin.


----------



## Haynie (May 23, 2012)

Don't use it.  As an outsider I am wondering if Face book will lead the burst of the next tech bubble.


----------



## jd99 (May 23, 2012)

lorbay said:


> I am like you Leroy, my wife uses it it but not me.
> 
> Lin.


 Same here, I got an account but that's about the extent with it. Don't use it that much. waste of time, and for those that bought stock a waste of cash.


----------



## tbroye (May 23, 2012)

I have an account using one email address, I am now inundated with spam. I go on my account and find have have a good friend which is fine but now I have his friend's friend, friend's friend and on and on until it's like have a great great great great great great great great friend. I don't use the account in fact I will probably get rid of soon. I am president of our Church Council and everybody is ticked because I don't use Face Book although the Church has an account. I toot on occasion but never tweet. I have been embarrassed on occasion by some Friends and family on what they put on wall. Maybe at almost 70 I am to old for this stuff, I certainly don't need it. Zuckerberg has a very pretty and intelligent wife. The way FB stock has gone shows alot about that particular media craze.  As most of my friends are my age or close to it we have two ways to communicate Email/pm and a very old fasioned and unique way.  The Telphone or even a cell for those of us who have on.  Most of us find it difficult if not impossible to text as our finger don't work to good and phone keyboards.  Some time only one inger on each had works, but it is good for sending messages.


----------

